# English Mastiff



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Anybody here kept one?
From what I've read they are generally calm but protective and good with children. 
Feeding a good diet could get expensive though.


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

CichlidAddict said:


> Anybody here kept one?
> From what I've read they are generally calm but protective and good with children.
> Feeding a good diet could get expensive though.


never had one but a friend of my dad has one and theyre great dogs.
as for feeding you should do some research about feeding raw, its the healthiest way and can be inexpensive, thats what i will be doing when i get my presa canario pup. find a butcher around your area and ask to buy his left overs like chicken backs and such (should be pretty cheap).


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Beautiful doggs, here's some pics
View attachment 176360

View attachment 176359

View attachment 176358


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Yeah, I'll definitely read up on feeding raw vs. feeding a good quality dry. Or a combination of both maybe. There's a butcher shop pretty close to me so I can probably get scraps cheap but I've read that during the growth years (3 years for mastiff) you should keep fat to 15% or less.


----------



## gina carano (Feb 13, 2007)

scraps are not good enough for a raw diet. read up on the percentage of fat, muscle tissue, and organ tissue that needs to be fed. 
some good dry foods are evo, canidae, taste of the wild..etc.
ive done dry, raw, and 50/50


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

The English Mastiff is a beautiful breed. Just make sure you ask if the parents have had the hips and elbows certified, as a registered dog breeder (Boxers) this is extremely important especially with the Giant Dog breeds that are prone to dysplasia. I would hate to see you pay an arm and a leg, get attached and then have nothing but issues.

As for Raw vs Dry. I myself feed a combination of both. When feeding just Raw you have to subsitute vitamins and such that are lacking in your dogs diet. Its not just as simple as giving them raw meat. It is expensive as most butchers are now on board with feeding raw and what use to be available as "scraps" are now being sold for raw doggie diets. Plus as mentioned above by Gina, you have to feed quality cuts of meat. I feed a high quality dry kibble that is grain free (Taste of the Wild) and as treats once a week I will give them Chicken backs or ground chicken or lamb.

Its not so much the fat content that you need to worry about, but the protien levels for a large growing pup. Keep your protiens under 30% and your pup will grow nice an slow. Check out www.dogfoodanalysis.com its a great site that rates all the dog foods that are on the market


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

ksls said:


> The English Mastiff is a beautiful breed. Just make sure you ask if the parents have had the hips and elbows certified, as a registered dog breeder (Boxers) this is extremely important especially with the Giant Dog breeds that are prone to dysplasia. I would hate to see you pay an arm and a leg, get attached and then have nothing but issues.
> 
> As for Raw vs Dry. I myself feed a combination of both. When feeding just Raw you have to subsitute vitamins and such that are lacking in your dogs diet. Its not just as simple as giving them raw meat. It is expensive as most butchers are now on board with feeding raw and what use to be available as "scraps" are now being sold for raw doggie diets. Plus as mentioned above by Gina, you have to feed quality cuts of meat. I feed a high quality dry kibble that is grain free (Taste of the Wild) and as treats once a week I will give them Chicken backs or ground chicken or lamb.
> 
> Its not so much the fat content that you need to worry about, but the protien levels for a large growing pup. Keep your protiens under 30% and your pup will grow nice an slow. Check out www.dogfoodanalysis.com its a great site that rates all the dog foods that are on the market


yea that very true you want a breeder that checks for hips and elbows, a health guarantee would also be nice. like ksls said you dont want your pup to grow fast, people think that if theyre puppy grows really fast and hes fat than its a good thing, not true at all. feeding raw will make sure your pup grows at a stable rate.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I feed raw but have gone back to kibble. Don't do it unless you feel like you'll have the time to make up meals for the next 10 years. I started because my boxer was very sick as a pup and raw healed him completely without the use of any meds, but I have gone back to kibble because 1)Hes healthy now and has been for months and months, 2) Im expecting to go to university and wont have the time to prepare meals anymore and need something more convenient (Preparing Raw meals can be a PITA and takes a bit of time). I now give him Merrick Wilderness Blend and He loves it ! If you decide on Raw just make sure you can stick with it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

They're big


----------



## gina carano (Feb 13, 2007)

ksls said:


> The English Mastiff is a beautiful breed. Just make sure you ask if the parents have had the hips and elbows certified, as a registered dog breeder (Boxers) this is extremely important especially with the Giant Dog breeds that are prone to dysplasia. I would hate to see you pay an arm and a leg, get attached and then have nothing but issues.
> 
> As for Raw vs Dry. I myself feed a combination of both. When feeding just Raw you have to subsitute vitamins and such that are lacking in your dogs diet. Its not just as simple as giving them raw meat. It is expensive as most butchers are now on board with feeding raw and what use to be available as "scraps" are now being sold for raw doggie diets. Plus as mentioned above by Gina, you have to feed quality cuts of meat. I feed a high quality dry kibble that is grain free (Taste of the Wild) and as treats once a week I will give them Chicken backs or ground chicken or lamb.
> 
> Its not so much the fat content that you need to worry about, but the protien levels for a large growing pup. Keep your protiens under 30% and your pup will grow nice an slow. Check out www.dogfoodanalysis.com its a great site that rates all the dog foods that are on the market


it doesnt matter the amount of protein an animal gets because the animal will only absorb as much as it needs and the rest gets wasted. thats also another thing that should be mentioned. with the high quality dry foods and raw, you dont need to feed nearly as much because theres little to no fillers and your dog will absorb it all. not to mention the size of your dogs crap will be alot smaller and dry out quickly and break down on their own.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

let me know if you are seriously considering one, i can talk to a few people i know and see if they'll be having any litters within the next year... all parents would be ofa certified and i could probably get you a great quality dog at a great price


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

oh, and as far as their temperment goes... the ones that are owned by friends of mine are like giant teddy bears, my buddy's kids climb all over them and try to ride them and they just sit there. they are also very protective of the kids... they put themselves between strangers and the kids and are always on alert when people are around.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Holy f*cking sh*t!!!! That's not a dog, thats a f*cking Stegosaurus with fur!!!


----------



## superbee (Sep 15, 2008)

Wish i could get a pic of one that a friend of mine had or might still have...We havent seen each other in a while...

Jerome!!! Was 240lbs....Was a great dog when i was around him....Looked like a small horse when walkin on the street..Was a real attention getter....

His slober was out of control when he ate or drank...Just something to consider if u like all your walls clean 24/7...

My 115lb American bulldog is nuts with his slober i can only imagine how another 100lbs will add to that....


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

gina carano said:


> The English Mastiff is a beautiful breed. Just make sure you ask if the parents have had the hips and elbows certified, as a registered dog breeder (Boxers) this is extremely important especially with the Giant Dog breeds that are prone to dysplasia. I would hate to see you pay an arm and a leg, get attached and then have nothing but issues.
> 
> As for Raw vs Dry. I myself feed a combination of both. When feeding just Raw you have to subsitute vitamins and such that are lacking in your dogs diet. Its not just as simple as giving them raw meat. It is expensive as most butchers are now on board with feeding raw and what use to be available as "scraps" are now being sold for raw doggie diets. Plus as mentioned above by Gina, you have to feed quality cuts of meat. I feed a high quality dry kibble that is grain free (Taste of the Wild) and as treats once a week I will give them Chicken backs or ground chicken or lamb.
> 
> Its not so much the fat content that you need to worry about, but the protien levels for a large growing pup. Keep your protiens under 30% and your pup will grow nice an slow. Check out www.dogfoodanalysis.com its a great site that rates all the dog foods that are on the market


it doesnt matter the amount of protein an animal gets because the animal will only absorb as much as it needs and the rest gets wasted. thats also another thing that should be mentioned. with the high quality dry foods and raw, you dont need to feed nearly as much because theres little to no fillers and your dog will absorb it all. not to mention the size of your dogs crap will be alot smaller and dry out quickly and break down on their own.
[/quote]

IMO it does matter how much protien a growing pup gets. There are different kinds of protiens good and bad. Depending on the source of your protien it can have different affects on a growing pup. As a breeder I invest alot of money into healthy animals that are OFA and OVC certified before being bred. I have also done extensive research and attended many seminars regarding canine nutrition.

Like it has been been mentioned only feed raw if you can devote and plan and have a quality meat source that is fresh. A dog of that size will have to consume approx. 2-3% of their ideal body weight daily. At 200lbs thats approx. 6lbs daily. I myself prefer a high quality kibble, yes it does cost but you do feed less of it. We use Taste of the wild it comes in a 30lb bag and cost $70. A dog of the English Mastiff size should have approx 7-8 cups a day so a bag should last about 2-2 1/2 weeks.

But this really is all off topic isn't it. lol If you like the breed and have researched its needs, requirements and are aware of any health issues that they are prone to having, what it can cost to fix these possible issues and are willing to pay these cost if they should ever happen, then by all means get this breed of dog. It is your resonsibilty to ask for health checks and varify them, ask if there is a health guarantee and what it covers for how long and read the contract thoroughly. Oh and only buy from a registered breeder. You can get a list from the AKC or the CKC. The cost of purchasing from a breeder might shock you at first but if purchased from a responsible breeder it can save you money in the long run.

Good luck and all the best!


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

I would never own anything that shits bigger than me.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

An old friend of mine had two of them, one was close to 250lbs I believe. (it has been a few years since I've talked to the guy though). They were great dogs, can't really give you any more info though.


----------



## jharrison (Dec 7, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> They're big


This is a fake pic.

I have a English mastiff and have been a foster home for midwestmastiffrescue.org for 2 years. They are a great breed, but as everyone has said, research both the breed and breeders very well. Hip displasia, eye disease, and enlarged hearts are all somewhat common and hereditary diseases. I can recommend some good reading materials as well if you are interested.

This is Oz, a former foster, and Jasmine (my dog in the back) In front of my 75 gal tank for size reference. He was only 1.5 years old and still pretty skinny, but 34" at the withers and 185 lbs.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

AWESOME jharrison! you must get a lot of looks when you take them for walks lol.


----------



## jharrison (Dec 7, 2004)

Yeah, I do. Nothing is cooler than being in the park and being rushed by a group of kids. I just adopted out diamond, a foster. She has a nasty habit of eating poop that she finds. We got rushed by said group of children after such an incident of poop eating. A 3 year old kid was have a hell of a time getting kisses from her! I just sat back and chuckled! Here's a pic of Diamond with my lazy ass Jasmine lounging in the background....

View attachment 176413


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks for all the info and comments everyone. I spent the weekend reading up on the breed and looking around for quality breeders.
Anyway - Here she is. She's 9 weeks old and doesn't have a name yet. Any ideas?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Congrats on the pick up, she is beautiful.
First name that came to mind was Mia or maybe Dutchess just a suggesstion.


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

Look at the paws she's going to be huuuuge! Very cute dog.


----------



## jharrison (Dec 7, 2004)

She looks so cute. Guessing she is an apricot? She will look like my girl when she grows up. What kennel is she from? I would love to check out some pics of her parents. Any clue what size Ma & Pa are?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Wow man... its a cutie! That thing is going to eat 50lb bags of dog food weekly, and crap 200 lbs in your yard in the same time... Stepping in my dogs poop is bad, but atleast i dont end up mid ankle... Start the training young and maybe you could train it to go for the neighbors yard?


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

jharrison said:


> Wow man... its a cutie! That thing is going to eat 50lb bags of dog food weekly, and crap 200 lbs in your yard in the same time... Stepping in my dogs poop is bad, but atleast i dont end up mid ankle... Start the training young and maybe you could train it to go for the neighbors yard?


Yeah, I'm hoping with a good quality food she won't crap too much. But given her eventual size it'll still be a land mine I'm sure.
There's empty woods/field next to me so I'll try to train her to go in there.


----------



## jharrison (Dec 7, 2004)

Good food is so important.... Sounds like u know this. My girl is allergic to everything but venison. Kinda limits my choices to feed her, wish I could get her on a "large breed" diet but the allergy comes first. I just walk my dog over to the city park and let her sh*t there! 
Trying to think of a name for ya, I am usually pretty good with names, but it is hard without meeting the dog. My next dog will be named AWOL. My current girl is named Jasmine, was named when I got her. I call her Jazz. There are some Beastie Boy lyrics "Jazz and AWOL that's my team"


----------



## jharrison (Dec 7, 2004)

Double post


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

wow man, nice dog


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

jharrison said:


> My current girl is named Jasmine, was named when I got her. I call her Jazz. There are some Beastie Boy lyrics "Jazz and AWOL that's my team"


My sister has a dog named Jasmine that she calls Jazz. AWOL would be a cool name for a male.
I just found out my kids already named her Emma so I guess that's the name. It's not really a dog's name but I'm not going to argue with a 4 year old.


----------



## jharrison (Dec 7, 2004)

Yeah, it would be tough to argue with a 4 year old. When I was growing up, my dad would fill one hat with names and another hat with other miscellaneous nouns to decide on a pedigree name. That is how we ended up with Sir Odysseus' Used Rental Cars.... a charming little Boston Terrier. Sounds weird, but it beat out Odysseus' Tomato Gravy and Odysseus' Doing Truck! We are an odd family of restaurant workers, that's where the last two come into play!


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

jharrison said:


> Yeah, it would be tough to argue with a 4 year old. When I was growing up, my dad would fill one hat with names and another hat with other miscellaneous nouns to decide on a pedigree name. That is how we ended up with Sir Odysseus' Used Rental Cars.... a charming little Boston Terrier. Sounds weird, but it beat out Odysseus' Tomato Gravy and Odysseus' Doing Truck! We are an odd family of restaurant workers, that's where the last two come into play!


LMAO!!! Thats great! "Sir Odysseus' Used Rental Cars..."

Look at those PAWS!!! Cichlid addict thats a beautiful pup. Post pics as she grows!


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Nice pup! She's definitely a beauty but DAMN SON, how did you manage to find one so quick? I mean, first I'm reading that you're thinking of getting one and BANG!!!, here's my new pup! Was it just a coincidence that you found one or did you know about these being available and were deciding whether or not to get one.

It took me almost a year to get my dog, I had to find a kennel I liked, apply for a pup, wait for the breeding and weaning and then drive almost 10 hours to get it.


----------



## jharrison (Dec 7, 2004)

pyrokingbrand said:


> Yeah, it would be tough to argue with a 4 year old. When I was growing up, my dad would fill one hat with names and another hat with other miscellaneous nouns to decide on a pedigree name. That is how we ended up with Sir Odysseus' Used Rental Cars.... a charming little Boston Terrier. Sounds weird, but it beat out Odysseus' Tomato Gravy and Odysseus' Doing Truck! We are an odd family of restaurant workers, that's where the last two come into play!


LMAO!!! Thats great! "Sir Odysseus' Used Rental Cars..."

[/quote]

Yeah, this idea came from my father who is a liscensed hypnotist and firewalking instructor! I had a lot of odd things like that growing up.


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Bawb2u said:


> Nice pup! She's definitely a beauty but DAMN SON, how did you manage to find one so quick? I mean, first I'm reading that you're thinking of getting one and BANG!!!, here's my new pup! Was it just a coincidence that you found one or did you know about these being available and were deciding whether or not to get one.
> 
> It took me almost a year to get my dog, I had to find a kennel I liked, apply for a pup, wait for the breeding and weaning and then drive almost 10 hours to get it.


I've been thinking about it for a while and was half-ass looking at the various kennels in the area. I kind of lucked out with the timing.

I should snap a pic of her paws next to my hand or a coke can or something. She has the paws of a full grown lab already.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

damn you! you got my dream dog you asshole!!! haha, love it. it's gonna be a beast. nice pickup.


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

I have had one from 8 weeks old to right at 2 yrs old now...They are great dogs but be ready...lol...Read up on them as much as you can....Grow her slow so you don't stress her joints...

Here is a link to the adult formula I feed and they most likely make a puppy formula too.
This food is made specifically for GIANT dogs.

http://www.eaglepack.com/Pages/HS_LGAdult.html

Be ready to buy a huge kennel...Cheapest I've found is here..

http://www.shiptheweb.com/epages/ShipTheWe...MHP&2D1154U

Keep a towel handy or be ready to get slimed constantly.....Good luck you will love the breed.
Here's my monster..

View attachment 176525


----------



## jharrison (Dec 7, 2004)

I have the same kennel. Please read up on crate training. It's the best/easiest way to house break your dog and makes for a happier owner!


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

I just weighed her and she's 21 lbs at 9 weeks old. Both parents were over 200 lbs so she should be a big girl.
I've been doing a ton of research on the breed the past few days so she'll be raised right. 
Zippa - your boy looks good. And just think - he still has a year of growing left.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

zippa said:


> I have had one from 8 weeks old to right at 2 yrs old now...They are great dogs but be ready...lol...Read up on them as much as you can....Grow her slow so you don't stress her joints...
> 
> Here is a link to the adult formula I feed and they most likely make a puppy formula too.
> This food is made specifically for GIANT dogs.
> ...


How about a better pic there???
Can't tell what the heck I'm looking at....
My AB does the same thing...he sleeps on his back and his jowls flop almost to his eyes...


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

She's definitely a cute!


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Ive only seen a couple in person and both were the biggest laid back dogs Ive ever met. I house sat for a a friend of the family that had one when I was like 15. I could actually sit on him like a horse.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

She looks like a "Lucy" or "Camila" to me...

My mutt is named "Dahlia"...


----------



## jharrison (Dec 7, 2004)

I thought she looked like a Lucy as well... weird. I don't much care for the name, but that was my first impression.


----------



## baddfish (Feb 7, 2003)

ksls said:


> As for Raw vs Dry. I myself feed a combination of both. When feeding just Raw you have to subsitute vitamins and such that are lacking in your dogs diet. Its not just as simple as giving them raw meat. It is expensive as most butchers are now on board with feeding raw and what use to be available as "scraps" are now being sold for raw doggie diets. Plus as mentioned above by Gina, you have to feed quality cuts of meat. I feed a high quality dry kibble that is grain free (Taste of the Wild) and as treats once a week I will give them Chicken backs or ground chicken or lamb.


I see people still need to learn about the TRUE way to raw feed.

The domestic dog and the wolf are one and the same. Dogs are notomnivores, as some have claimed. Dogs are carnivores, EXACTLY like wild wolves. Geneticist Dr. Robert K. Wayne at UCLA has conclusively proven that the domestic dog is a subspecies of the wolf. Subsequent studies have verified this conclusion.

Next, it must be understood what wolves actually eat in the wild, especially when they are not pressed by loss of habitat and human intervention. Contrary to some claims, wolves do NOT eat the stomach contents of their prey nor do wolves consume much vegetable matter. The preferred food of the wild wolf is the meat, bones, and organs of large hooved Mammals.

In times of scarcity, desperate wolves will try to eat a variety of food items, just as would any starving creature, but they strongly prefer to eat meat, organ, and bone. Dr. L. David Mech has been studying wolves for decades, and has published many books and articles on wolves and their diets.

Dr. Wayne's website:http://www.eeb.ucla.edu/indivfaculty.php?FacultyKey=501

Dr. Mech's website:http://www.davemech.org/biography.html

So, i wonder who gives them 'vitamins' that they dont get from the meats, organs or bones.

Here's any easy way to find out how much to feed:

http://www.raw4dogs.com/calculate.htm

A raw diet provides an excellent platform upon which great health for your dog (or cat) may be achieved. However, it is not the panacea for all problems. It is not a miracle cure. Many dogs (and cats) when moved to a raw diet, have found significant health improvements.

However, it is a wise animal guardian that remains, at all time, vigilant about the condition of their animals and themselves, and addresses issues appropriately if they arise. Crossing fingers, and hoping for the best, is not recommended.

As such, it is up to all list members to take on board (or otherwise) information people provide about their own experiences, but indeed, it is the individual person who is accountable for the decisions made in the end.

Clearly a raw diet will not fix many things. It won't fix brain tumours, it won't fix broken legs, and it won't fix low thyroid conditions, to name but a few. And for many of us, it won't fix a flea problem either. However, for many of us, it has provided our dogs with the best possible health, but we are wise to appreciate, there may well be issues where nothing can prevent the inevitable from happening.

If in doubt, email me privately (email: [email protected] ), and I'll try to be more clear about this message.

regards, 
Jane

http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/rawfeeding/


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

notaverage said:


> I have had one from 8 weeks old to right at 2 yrs old now...They are great dogs but be ready...lol...Read up on them as much as you can....Grow her slow so you don't stress her joints...
> 
> Here is a link to the adult formula I feed and they most likely make a puppy formula too.
> This food is made specifically for GIANT dogs.
> ...


How about a better pic there???
Can't tell what the heck I'm looking at....
My AB does the same thing...he sleeps on his back and his jowls flop almost to his eyes...
[/quote]
Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Here's a pic of the parents. That's a twin size bed.


----------



## baddfish (Feb 7, 2003)

VERY nice.


----------



## jharrison (Dec 7, 2004)

Cute! Mine sleeps on a crib mattress! Traditional dog beds don't work well for Mastiffs. She has one, but uses it as a pillow. And good luck trying to find a cute sweater or halloween costume at Petsmart!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Here is my mutt a few weeks ago... She is bigger now...


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

notaverage said:


> I have had one from 8 weeks old to right at 2 yrs old now...They are great dogs but be ready...lol...Read up on them as much as you can....Grow her slow so you don't stress her joints...
> 
> Here is a link to the adult formula I feed and they most likely make a puppy formula too.
> This food is made specifically for GIANT dogs.
> ...


How about a better pic there???
Can't tell what the heck I'm looking at....
My AB does the same thing...he sleeps on his back and his jowls flop almost to his eyes...
[/quote]

My english bulldog, Manolito, does the same thing, his cheeks look like roast beef :laugh: , I guess it's a molosser thing.

Congrats to the OP for the new member of the family, she's very cute, I love this type of dogs, they look very serious and even mean, but they are as loving and easy going as a dog can get.


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Here are some better pics.

View attachment 176660


View attachment 176661


View attachment 176662


----------



## jharrison (Dec 7, 2004)

Updates???


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

I'll have to post some pics. She's growing incredibly fast. She's noticeably bigger each day - it's crazy.
Right now she's about 45 lbs (was 18 when i got her) and still pretty lean. She still has huge paws compared to her body.

She starts obedience/socialization on Monday.









p.s. - that red collar from my first post on page 2 fits her perfectly now.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

zippa said:


> Here are some better pics.
> 
> View attachment 176660
> 
> ...


Wow, beautiful dog!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

congrats dude. def jealus over here.

i love boerboel mastifs myself, not too unlike yours.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

First off, Grats, thats my Dream Dog.
Second of all, I know the Assman had one, or still does.


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Here are some new pics of her at 3 1/2 months.


----------



## jharrison (Dec 7, 2004)

She's getting into that tall and lanky stage.... Probably clumbsy as all hell too


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

My firend just got one, he LOVES it!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Very cute little girl


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

ill have one of them suckaz in the next 3 years when i get moved out and settled.. there like the boxer i got now only times 10,,,,,,boxers are cool but i am ready to move onto the next stage


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

she looks great, her paws are huge!


----------

